# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  چاپ با پرینترهای سوزنیEPSON LQ ESC P2 و OLLIVETTI PR 4 SL

## jalalpanahi

مدتی که دنبال کار با چاپگر های سوزنی از محیط دلفی بودم که بتونم برای سرعت بخشیدن به چاپها ابزاری رو تولید کنم  و خوشبختانه تونستن این کار رو انجام بدم 
البته این کامپوننت در چاپگرهای سونی EPSON LQ 300و EPSON LQ 2170,2180و چاپگرهای OLIVETTI PR4 SL که بیشتر برای چاپ نسخه و قبض بدرد میخوره جواب میده

مزیتی که این کامپوننت داره :
چاپ داسی از محیط دلفی
تابعی برای تبدیل کاراکترهای ویندوز به داس (ایران سیستم)
فارسی کردن چاپگر و ....

در مدلهای ذکر شده امکان ارسال چاپ داسی (کاراکترهای ) و فارسی کردن چاپگر تو شبکه امکان نداشتین که با این کامپوننت میتوننین چاپگر رو کنترل ، فارسی و ... رو انجام بدین

----------


## mehranFX

> مدتی که دنبال کار با چاپگر های سوزنی از محیط دلفی بودم که بتونم برای سرعت بخشیدن به چاپها ابزاری رو تولید کنم  و خوشبختانه تونستن این کار رو انجام بدم 
> البته این کامپوننت در چاپگرهای سونی EPSON LQ 300و EPSON LQ 2170,2180و چاپگرهای OLIVETTI PR4 SL که بیشتر برای چاپ نسخه و قبض بدرد میخوره جواب میده
> 
> مزیتی که این کامپوننت داره :
> چاپ داسی از محیط دلفی
> تابعی برای تبدیل کاراکترهای ویندوز به داس (ایران سیستم)
> فارسی کردن چاپگر و ....
> 
> در مدلهای ذکر شده امکان ارسال چاپ داسی (کاراکترهای ) و فارسی کردن چاپگر تو شبکه امکان نداشتین که با این کامپوننت میتوننین چاپگر رو کنترل ، فارسی و ... رو انجام بدین


کاری در نوع خودش جالبه اما چیزی که مطرحه این هست که آیا در اینجا شما قصد تبلیغ یا فروش محصول خودتون رو دارید و یا قصد عرضه رایگان آن را . که در هر صورت به نظر این حقیر نوشته شما ناقصه چون در حالت اول باید اطلاعات تماس و قیمت را عنوان می کردید و در حالت دوم هم لینکی به قطعه کد مذکور ! به هر حال امیدوارم در ادامه این بحث هدف شما از آن رو شن تر بشه ! موفق باشی !

----------


## jalalpanahi

sample ی در حال تهیه می باشد به محض آماده شدن ارائه میدم

----------


## jalalpanahi

دوست عزیز 
sample برای تست آماده کردم

C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\FastPrintDOS.zip

----------


## jalalpanahi

چاپگرهای سوزنی Epson LQ امکان پرینت داسی از دلفی
با این کامپوننت سرعت چاپ خود را بالا ببرید نگران کار با کاغذهای رولی نباشید چاپ از طریق شبکه کاراکترهای داسی کنترل پرینتر در دستان شماست

----------


## siya_kh1983

باسلام
شما یک کامپوننت برای نوشتن و چاپ کردن در داس دارید و من می خواستم بدونم که چطور می توان آن را گرفت؟

----------


## omid_delphi2

سلام دوست عزیز
من روی 2180 تست کردم جواب نمیدهد
کاراکترها را مانند وقتی فارسی نشده چاپ میکند

----------


## AFTABGARDAN2006

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من روی 2180 تست کردم جواب نمیدهد
> کاراکترها را مانند وقتی فارسی نشده چاپ میکند


 شما باید قبل از ارسال اطلاعات خود به چاپگر چاپگر رو فارسی کنید معمولا یه دیسکت همراه برنامه هست.البته این برنامه رو دارم اگه پیدا کردم براتون می فرستم

----------


## AFTABGARDAN2006

راستی از برنامه Sepand هم برای فارسی کردن به سبک ایران سیستم می تونید استفاده کنید

----------


## star2563

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو این سایت شدم تورو خدا به من کمک کنید یک کامپوننت برای *
printer olivetti PR4 می خوام روی این سایت توضیحاتی دیدم ولی نتونستم اصل کامپوننت رو دانلود کنم اگه لطف کنید و به آدرس ایمیل زیر بفرستید ازتون خیلی ممنون می شم.
saba.rayaneh@gmail.com
*

----------


## userdelphi

سلام دوستان کسی سورس این کامپوننت رو داره از او دوستی هم که اون مثال رو گذاشته خواهش می کنم سورسشم اگر براش مقدور بذاره بدجوری گرفتار این مزخرف پرینتر شدیم لطف می کنید

----------


## chief76

دوست عزیز برای فارسی کردن چاپگرهای سوزنیLQ میتونین از فایلهای lqr.com,lqdr.com استفاده کنین.
اگه نیاز داشتین براتون upload می کنم.

----------


## aliali20

سلام 
با همه این صحبتها هنوز کامپوننتی برای دستور پرینت برای  olivetti pr4 sl که درایور نصب ندارد گفته نشد ایا واقعا کسی نمیداند؟لطفا جواب دهید

----------


## rasool.r2

سلام وقت بخير
من مي خوام با چاپگر Olivetti 4 Sl تو ويژوال بيسيک پرينت بزنم 
هيچي هم نميدوم از روش کار باهاش 

لطفا کامل راهنمايي کنين منو 
مرسي دوستان

----------

